# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Recherche moteur de jeu 2D spcifique

## skeud

Bonjour  tous,

Je fais appel  la communaut pour trouver exactement ce que je cherche:

Un moteur de jeux 2D avec ces prrequis :
 C++ multiplateforme opensource systme de callabakc lorque l'on clique sur un objet. Systme de sprite Systme de timer audio en option widget classique (bouton, texte, input, liste).

en option:
 son vido 2D isomtrique Editeur de map

Ne rpondez pas Qt ou je vous gorge  ::aie:: .
Ni SFML, c'est un moteur de rendu et non pas de jeux.

De part mes recherche, il semble que allegro soit celui qui remplissent le plus de mes critres, mais n'ayant jamais test ce bijou, j'aimerais des retours des personnes qui l'ont test  ::): .

Merci d'avance  ::): 

EDIT:
Je viens de voir que le moteur de jeu torque peut faire du 2D, il semble rpondre  la plupart de mes problmatiques, des avis sur la question?

EDIT2:
SFGUI semble correspondre parfaitement  ma recherche, je tester a ce weekend et vous ferais un retour ds que possible. Je laisse quand meme le post ouvert pour avoir vos rponse, on sait jamais, des fois qu'il y ais mieux que a  ::):

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

La SFML n'est pas qu'un moteur de rendu, vu qu'il gre aussi les contrles, le son et autres.




> systme de callabakc lorque l'on clique sur un objet.


Hum, cette fonctionnalit est plutt rare  ::?: 

Cherchez vous uniquement en C/C++ ?

----------


## skeud

Yep juste du c++ si possible, au pire si c'est en C, je ferais un wrapper par dessus pour encapsuler les fonctionnalit.

Le systme de callback je peux l'implment au pire, c'est surtout le systme de widget que je cherche pour  vit d'avoir  faire tout les input et bouton.

J'ai vu CEGUI qui peut tourn avec SFML assez facilement. Pour SFGUI il faut la dernire version de gcc qui intgre le c++11, comme c'est encore un peu exprimental, je prfre l'viter. Surtout que pour installer C++11 il faudrait que je mette  jour ma dirstrib de linux (je sais que j'y couperais pas d'ici quelque mois, mais je prfre attendre un peu).

Aprs apparemment, avec Qt on peut faire du rendu 2D mais je trouve a pas top de gr les image avec des QImage et QLabel dans tout les sens.

C'est pour a que je cherche un moteur de jeu 2D.

Certes la SFML gre aussi pas mal de chose niveau clavier, son, rseau, mais a tout les moteurs de jeux le font. Et j'aime bien grer le rseau par moi-mme afin d'optimiser au maximum les routines.

----------


## skeud

Pour ceux que a interesse, il xiste un projet amateur mais qui tourne plutot bien d'aprs les xemple et est  la base de plusieurs jeux:

FIFE engine

Je suis en train de le tester, je vous ferais un retour dessus ds que possible  :;): 

EDIT: D'ailleur si vous connaissez des tutos pour FIFE en C++, je suis preneur, pour l'instant j'pluche le code pour comprendre....

----------


## Kaaal

Bonjour,

J'ai dvelopp plusieurs jeux avec Cocos2D et je pense qu'il rpond  peu prs  tout a.
http://www.cocos2d-x.org
La librairie est disponible en C++, objectiveC, javascript et LUA, selon les plateformes (mobiles, navigateurs ou desktop).
La version C++ est portable sur tous les OS mobiles et desktop (en thorie : je ne les ai pas toutes essayes...).

Pour ma part, j'ai fait un jeu sur iOS avec, et j'en ai un en cours sur navigateurs web.

----------


## skeud

Merci de l'info, j'ai oublier de pass le sujet en rsolu, j'ai chang pour unity, c'est relativement simple, et facile  mettre en place du coup ^^.

Mais merci quand mme  :;): .

----------

